# geräucherter Hecht



## Toni_1962 (22. November 2007)

*Mein Räucherrezept für meinen **Hecht** im Raubfischthread* (  http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1837767&postcount=2416) * war:*

70 Gramm Salz auf 1 Liter Wasser

und dann nach Bauchgefühl dazugeben:

Wacholder
Thymian
Lorbeer
Zitronenpfeffer (!)

dies als Sud aufkochen lassen und abkühlen;

den Hecht habe ich vorher NICHT getrocknet (nur im Kühlschrank liegen gehabt, bis Sud aufgekocht und wieder abgekühlt)

den Hecht 12 Std. in den kalten (!) Sud legen, so dass er damit ganz (!) bedeckt ist

dannach nur 2 Std trocknen lassen auf einem Küchentuch (dazwischen wenden!)

dann in den Räucherofen 25 Min. lang

ich verwende reine Buchenspänne, eine Handvoll nur am Ofenrand innen verteilt

die Öffnung zum Rauchabzug habe ich ganz offen,

ich verwende Brennspiritus (Behälter bis knapp über den eingelegten Rost auffüllen; Achtung!! Flammen schlagen nach unten und auf die Seite raus! Rußt den Ofen von außen ganz schön ein!) statt Brennpaste.

Hecht etwas abkühlen lassen und warm essen

kalter geräucherter Hecht schmeckt sogar aufgewärmt in der Micro noch besser !


GUTEN APPETIT #h


----------



## consti91 (22. November 2007)

*AW: geräucherter Hecht*

Super Rezept !!!
Muss ich auch mal ausprobieren


----------



## FisherMan66 (22. November 2007)

*AW: geräucherter Hecht*

Ich glaube, ich sehe den Hecht jetzt mal mit anderen Augen. Hört sich sehr lecker an Dein Rezept und ich glaube, dass ihm der Zitronenpfeffer einen tollen Zusatzkick verleiht.


----------



## ollidi (23. November 2007)

*AW: geräucherter Hecht*

So ähnlich habe ich auch schon mal Hecht geräuchert. Ist wirklich lecker.
Ich wärem aber grundsätzlich jeden äucherfisch vor dem Essen nochmal kurz in den Mikrowelle an. Dann kommt der Rauchgeschmack wesentlich intensiver zum Vorschein.


----------



## peterws (23. November 2007)

*AW: geräucherter Hecht*

LECKER, will auch!

Wenn ich sowas lese, juckt mich das Projekt "Rächerofenbau" schon wieder mächtig in den Fingern! Vielleicht wird's diesen Winter ja was.


----------

